# Old School Phoenix Gold ZPA 0.3 Zero Point Amp With Box



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

This is my amp for sale :thumbsup:

Old School Phoenix Gold ZPA 0.3 Zero Point Amp With Box - eBay (item 120749124431 end time Jul-19-11 17:47:46 PDT)


----------

